# Some tutorials needed



## thetarget (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey guys... I'm running on a old P4 2.4Ghz... I'm waiting for Vista release then upgrade my computer... However now, I feel like trying to make my computer faster by overclocking. Is there any tutorials or guidiance out there?

Just want to know where to start


----------



## Frogger (Mar 25, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4097  A good start


----------



## Yin (Mar 25, 2006)

You know they have delayed the released of the OFFICAL vista to early next year?
just to let you know a amd 64 bit processor should be able to handle it according to what i have read on their site, but then again things might change.


----------



## thetarget (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol YEs i know... I mean... waiting for Vista to out... And i'll build a full new computer which can support directx 10....


----------



## thetarget (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol... oh well... thanks for the tut.. however... it's much difficult for me to digest... Is there any simpler guides?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 25, 2006)

I can walk you through the basics to ramp the sys up some   post specs of your rig and the mother board bios version  and i'll have a look see F


----------



## thetarget (Mar 25, 2006)

em ok
here is this log from dxdiag... 



> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 3/25/2006, 00:23:07
> ...


----------



## Frogger (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice try bro but the info i need {see pic}   that way i can look up M/B data from manufacture to explain how you can CO the CPU in the MB bios  Or if you need to use a utility like Clockgen  you can read about it  here   http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## thetarget (Mar 26, 2006)

oh.. ok

Processor : Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz @ 2.39Ghz
Cpu Socket:	Socket 478 [PGA 478]
Mobo: Asus P4S533
Cooling: 4 casing fans 1 CPU fan 1 PSU fan
Memory: 2 x 512mb Kingston DDR SDRAM 2700
Video Card: Powercolor ATi Radeon 9550 DDR 256mb 128bit
Harddisk: i don't know how to say this... here goes
1: IC35L060AVVA07-0 ATA 
    c: 28.6GB
    e: 28.6GB
2: Maxtor_91021U2 ATA
    d: 9.52GB
CD/DVD Drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-810A DVD/CD +- Combo drive

kk


----------



## Frogger (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Target:
  had busy day but managed to have look around for you   IF you have any 3200ddr ram take the 2700 out and install the 3200 if not no prob...
  You need to enter sys bios at start up [DEL key] during post   once there go to ADVANCED [see pics 1]  change CPU Speed to manual... leave mutiple as is [15-16??].... enter CPU/PCI Frequency  if current setting is 100/33   move to say 110/?? {??=36-38??}for 1st try..
Leave CPU/MEM ratio  at Auto for try    F10  and save reboot note cpu speed on boot .. should see samll increase in speed   test sys to make sure runs stable   'play game"..
few pics and info mabe will hlp you   F   post results will then move on


----------



## thetarget (Mar 26, 2006)

wow thanks... I'll try that tml... but i have to make 1 thing sure...

My mobo can only support a processor up to 2.4Ghz.... can I still OC?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 26, 2006)

for sure !  your rig has lots of air movement  all that really matters is that the machine stays cool and the operating sys stable  move the FSB up in small stages [10-15 mhz/time] and test between movements  I ass/u/me the CPU has a Prescot core and with the 2700 ram you should be able to hit 2.8/2.85Ghz .....with Northwood core mabe 2.7....with 3200 ram&prescot mabe 3.0Ghz or a touch more  but watch the heat   F


----------



## thetarget (Mar 27, 2006)

oh... so what i have to do now? Upgrade the Ram to PC 3200 and try push step by step my core to 3.0 by increasing CPU multiplier?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 27, 2006)

Upgrading ram is just a plus don't need to do now if no $ 4 that now thought mabe you might have some around.   The multipliter on the Cpu might be locked  the fastest way to O/C  is to up the front side bus clocks. Enter your bios at boot up by holding down the 'del' key and use the arrow keys to get in to the ' advanced' menu [pics]. Once there highlight the 'CPU/PCI Frequency (MHz) and press enter. once there you should see a list of of clock speeds[should show like this 100/33,105/34,110/36,115/37 ect.}Highlight speed you want to try and press enter  press F10 enter and reboot .  New cpu speed will show at post. If you move up in small changes should not freeze when windows tries to load[ if freezes reboot and set back down some] When windows loads play game to check if rig is stable if not stable re-enter bios and move clock back down some and try again. pls post new cpu & fsb speeds for review and will continue  F


----------



## thetarget (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, there isnt any 110/33.. etc

The is list is like this: [133/33,134/34,135/34...]
my default is 133/33 but now i step it to 134/34 and my CPU becomes 2.41Ghz... 

Running with no problems... should I step up again?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 28, 2006)

Frogger you seem to know more about his system than i do make sure you tell him to lock the pci bus i had a mobo that had a list just like his and it wouldnt lock he might end up getting really unstable in about 2 more jumps or so.


----------



## thetarget (Mar 28, 2006)

hey my bios doesnt have 100/110 ... it only has 133/33 134/34 135/34 136/34 etc...

I havemade it to 136/34... you think i should step up?


----------



## thetarget (Mar 28, 2006)

what do you mean lociking the pci bus?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 28, 2006)

wanted to make sure you understood how to move the FSB first and "my god I do beleive He's got It"


----------



## Frogger (Mar 28, 2006)

On the list that pulls down from CPU/PCI Frequency(MHz) you will note that the first number [133] represents your FSB  the 2nd your PCI bus clock you want to lock it around the 34-37 point to keep the pci cards & the ram stable  while clocking the front bus    Pci bus will move up every time you move the front bus until you lock it. Causing the clock to send data faster than the pci can handle. you will note in the CPU/PCI list for every 5or6 front clocks[the first #] the PCI moves 1or2 clocks ie 133/33,135/34,137/35 and so on. the list on your machine should go all the way to 160/42 mabe even higher. with your cpu & 2700 ram you can mabe get the FSB up to 142-147?? that you will have to play with to find the Max clock[the fun part] 
    In your bios the CPU/MEMORY frequency Ratio should be set on 'Auto'. IF you enter that section of bios you see a list of ratios [Pics]  in auto will be 1:1  first # being front bus 2nd pic bus  in pic 1-1 you see 133/33  CPU/PCI   with Ratio 1:1 in pic 2 you see 100/33 with ratio 3:5  in pic 2 the cpu is Underclocked[100] and the pci is normal[33] 
    you need to set the the ratio so that the front will move up whike the back[pci] is locked. In pic 1-1 you see list 4:3,4:5,4:6  you may have more try setting your'S at 4:5 then F10 out and reboot. On reboot go back into bios and move the CPU/PCI freq up to 139 F10 & reboot  post results    if rig won't boot go back in and turn down and try again  if rig boots at 139fsb play game to see if stable    if stable move fsb up some more and do it all again


----------



## thetarget (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol... quite confusing lolx... maybe it's me... i'm quite tired now after going for a notebook hunt.... Can you explain it step by step?


----------



## thetarget (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok i think i know what you mean now... I've set FSB to 139/35... is this correct...

The ratio no I didn't edit as it is already 133/33 etc now... I was wondering why..


----------



## Frogger (Mar 29, 2006)

what GHz is the cpu at now with the 139/35    and rhe ratio can't be at 133/33 if you set it to 139/35


----------



## thetarget (Mar 29, 2006)

It's 2.50 Ghz now quite stable... should i run some benchmark to look for improvements?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 29, 2006)

if you lock the ratio   you might get it up to 2.7 with your current ram


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

So whats the lock frequency of my PCI bus? 35? I've set it to 4:5.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey target  just finished the days work  can you post the list of  of numbers you see on the pulldown from the cpu/memory ratio      if you are currenttly at 139/35  try moving up the CPU/PCI frequency to ???/ 36  F10 and reboot see if ???/35 is still there or did move to ???/36  & post results


----------



## thetarget (Mar 30, 2006)

Auto
1:1
4:3
4:5
4:6
i changed to 142/36 which is the first in the ???/36
and no 139/35 remains the same


----------



## Frogger (Mar 31, 2006)

ok the cpu is now running at 2.5   with this setting 139/35  and the ratio at 4.5 right ... and when you moved it up to 142/36 you F10ed and rebooted... it remained at 139/35.... move ratio to 1:1  and the fsb to 124/36   repost with results  and cpu speed F


----------



## thetarget (Mar 31, 2006)

No change.... still 133/33 139/35 142/36... cannot find 124/??


----------



## thetarget (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok for more info about my CPU/settings:

Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
Codename northwood
the CPU multiple is 18x
CPU:mem freq = 133/166


----------



## Frogger (Mar 31, 2006)

Sometimes my mind works faster than my fingers     
ment 142not 124


----------



## Frogger (Mar 31, 2006)

move ratio to 1:1 and the fsb to 142/36 repost with results and cpu speed F..... I thought the core on your cpu was a Prescot not northwood...... Is the multiple locked at 18x or can you ajust it???..  If you can't change it  keep moving the FSB up and rebooting till you reach  146/??....post new cpu speed &  CPU/MEM ratio


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

Err... OK you mean change my CPU/MEM ratio to 1:1 and move FSB up till 146/?? right?
I'll do it in a moment... and no i can't change the x18.


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

I realised somthing.... I'm overclocking my Powercolor Ati Radeon 9550 @ 256mb/128bits
to 445/230 from 250/200... When the CPU/MEM ratio is 1:1... it simply hangs as I wouldn't go pass 270/200. Now I changed back to 4:5 with FSB running at 144/36, it works again... with CPU core speed now at 2.592Ghz. 

Going to try for games.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2006)

THE SLEEPER HAS AWAKEND     I see that your getting the the concept I have been looking at your other posts   I would suggest that you set the vid card to 1/2 of the highest clocks...... until you find a stable cpu / mem clock ... then set the cpu/mem clock down 1 or 2...  then try to run up the vid card .... that way you won't have conflicts between  and you will have a better idea of what clocks work and what causes the rig to hang[freeze]


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah ok.. done that.. now with 145/36 CPU going at 2.610 Ghz... going to put it to 1:1 146/37 later... wish me luck with the stability


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

em... there is a problem now... I cannot put it to 1:1... it will crash my comp... even when starting windows... everything halts, even cursor won't respond. Last combination was 145/36... I am gogin for 146/37 without the 1:1 is this ok?


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

146/37 gave me the BSOD the moment i boot up... Guess this is the max


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2006)

Frogger said:
			
		

> if you lock the ratio   you might get it up to 2.7 with your current ram


 like i said ..... so 2.6 is tops. the crash happens because the memory can't handle the /37 speed. can you access the memory speed through the "chip configuration " menu and slow down the memory speed...or try setting the ratio to 4:3   post results


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

the CPU/MEM freq settings are set to 133/166 in the jumpers i think... do you think that will work?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2006)

Been a couple months  that i'v seen one of those MBs... been work from what i can recall but you should be able to to that in bios  you would have to read the manual to see abuot onboard jumpers


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

That would be the worst scenerio Lol... I hate messing with those 'sticks'... I'll give BIOS a try and see what's next


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

Just moved up to 146/37... did what you told me... CPU/MEM 4:3... think it worked...

I'm wondering... is it everytime you moved up ur FSB... you have need to think about the CPU/MEM ratio... like now it's FSB 146.... my RAM is 133 or 166. If set to 4:3, is it related to 146/133? Lol...


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm wondering... is it everytime you moved up ur FSB... you have need to think about the CPU/MEM ratio... like now it's FSB 146.... my RAM is 133 or 166. If set to 4:3, is it related to 146/133? Lol...   That's it dude  in the 4:3   for every clock count on the cpu[4]  the memory only records[3]clocks so you can run the cpu higher without crashing the ram ... if you could get a ratio of 5:3 you can continue to move higher mabe ???/ 39or 40  that's why i said to enter the 'chip config' menu to see if you can acess the memory SPD and turn it of to 'manually configure the ram settings   os open that menu and post what you see there ...   like i said i'm doing this for my memory and at my age it don't work so good [to many bottles of jack daniels & other stuff]


----------



## thetarget (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok this is what I see in the page

CAS 2T 2.5T
RAS to CAS Delay 3T 2T 4T
RAS Prechange 3T 2T 4T
RAS Active 6T 7T 5T 4T
Command lead-off Auto 1T 2T

underline ones are the current configuration


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2006)

nothing there you can use ....see how high you can push the fsb/pci at 4:3  when you reach the max[rig crashes on boot] set down 1 level and try setting ratio to 5:4 if it boots check if stable  ... if stable move fsb/pci up again and see if it will boot  post new cpu speed


----------



## thetarget (Apr 2, 2006)

btw i don't have 5:4


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2006)

my f'in fingers again    4:5 sorry


----------



## thetarget (Apr 2, 2006)

Lol... it's ok... Em... i think i have to say this... Just now... i've been playing X3 and lord of the rings... My Gfx card is at default settings... Halfway through the games.. it hanged....

Restart and retry and it appears the same...


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2006)

clocks prob too high take it down 1 level and try again


----------



## thetarget (Apr 2, 2006)

Ermm... somthing odd happen lol... 
now i'm on FSB 148 moving at 2.66Ghz... Go up higher to 149 FSB comes the BSOD at boot up. The worse, my AVG receives an error now.. it cannot startup and says something caused the application to err, and has to close now...

What happened?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2006)

just restart the AVG app from the program file group  these things happen on OC machines sometimes    if 149 gives BSOD  then game might hang at 148  might have to go to 147 or 146 to get stable  then youcan move up clocks on vid card


----------



## thetarget (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm currently down to 145... and the game still hangs... on the driver called ati3daug.dll...


----------



## trog100 (Apr 2, 2006)

when u tweak to the point of system crashing.. u can get file corruption.. life gets complicated after that.. he he

trog


----------



## thetarget (Apr 2, 2006)

Lol haha... yeah i think... updated drivers and lower to 142/36 now... with 4:5 ratio.. 
Now it's real stable.. no crashes etc... and my PCmark improved 


Ima going to +1 to 145 back slowly..


----------



## IzRoD4eTo0o0 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello my friends!What's up?


----------



## thetarget (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know how to lock my PCI bus...


----------

